# 1990 Giant Cadex 890i



## felixdelrio (May 27, 2006)

This is my latest build: 1990 Giant Cadex 890i 'Limited Edition'

full DX groupset
Ritchey Logic Brake Levers
Ritchey Vantage Sport Rims
Sugino VP Cranks with SR Ovaltech Chainrings
SR Seatpost
White drilled Turbo


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Clean. Is that original spec?


----------



## William40 (Mar 4, 2007)

Felix,

That is really nice. I really like the white frame with the DX components. I like the whole setup. I have an aluminum mountain bike and a couple of steel frames so I am curious how a carbon fiber mountain bike rides. How is the ride different than a steel or aluminum frame? 

Thanks.

William


----------



## felixdelrio (May 27, 2006)

@ bushpic: No, not exactly. Original spec was DX/LX Groupset with Wolber AT-18 rims and Vetta gel saddle

@ william40: The bikes rides very stiff and fast. The oval SR chainrings work very well, better than their "Biopace colleagues". A fantastic bike for urban commuting!


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

Very nice:thumbsup: No black paint or anodizing in sight.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

i love turbo saddles, dx, ritchey brake levers..
lovely bike.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

nice, i love the front cable routing


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Like the white aspect to it. How do white bikes that get ridden hard look after a few years? Do the nicks and dings show more that much?

As for the cable routing, my 1987 Trek 850, Antelope no less, had a similar stem.

Pen-Goo-Wee-Nee


----------



## lazybummm (Dec 1, 2004)

bringing this dead thread to life! I picked up one of these a couple of months, I gotta refurb it a tad and this will be my commuter bike...looking forward to it...


----------

